# S gauge layout pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has been a while since I have posted new pictures. I have been traveling too much, compromising the amount of time available to detail the layout. I have been able to add some vehicles and (too few) people. There is now a good assortment of engines and rolling stock in operation. I need to thank Ed Goldin and Carl Tuveson for the modifications the did to AM engines and older Lionel Flyer TMCC engines. Their work produced a fleet of TMCC engines that operate flawlessly.

First, some of the steam power at the roundhouse.










Five engines at the head end of the passenger trains at the station platforms









A view of part of the freight yard









Passenger platforms









A model of Feller's garage. About a mile from where I grew up, still in business today.









All 3 of the main lines can be seen in this rural picture.









Finally, a scene in the city area.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BREATH-TAKING!!..Something I'll never have in 2 lifetimes..Thanks for sharing, you're very lucky!!


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Layout*

Looks fantastic!!!!! I wish I had the room for something like you have built. Great layout!!!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

VERY NICE:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Might be the nicest S layout I have seen. Very cool.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Man that is looking gorgeous. 

Magic


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*S Gauge Layout Pictures*

That is the most realistic, period layout I have ever seen. To say I am envious is an under statement. You should be really proud of what you have accomplished.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The double headed PRR Alco PA set in the rural picture has scale wheels. It was one of my test units to assure all the track and turnouts would work with both scale and high rail wheels. Without traction tires a single unit will not pull 6 of the Lionel AF heavyweight coaches so this is the first TMCC lashup I built in Legacy. 
I continue to have trouble with the gauge of new Lionel AF passenger and freight cars being slightly too narrow. Fortunately all the engines are spot on. The MTH and AM car wheels are correctly gauged.


----------



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

Very nice. What track did you use? Looks like American Models but I am not sure. To get that elevation there must be a really long run. What is the overall track length? I am trying to play with some ideas regarding a layout, and I really haven't found "the" idea or theme I want. I really like your passenger train terminal - is it elevated? Is this common? 

I am really in awe of the layout/landscape.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will try to answer all the questions. The track is the MTH reissue of the SHS track. It mike's at .138", their advertising to the contrary. It is as close to scale as I could get and have trouble free operation of all my Gilbert equipment.
The total amount of track on the layout is 682', of which 216' is hidden. The maximum grade is 2.2%, the average is about 1.8%, the minimum radius is 30".
Loop 1 is 135' around. Loops 2 and 3 are each about 60' around. There are multiple passing tracks, staging tracks and reverse loops. The passenger yards and terminal are elevated because I wanted it connected to loop 3 at +12" and because there was not enough space to do otherwise. The lowest level has the staging tracks at -6.5". The room dimensions are 21'x16'.


----------



## lskis (Jul 6, 2016)

AmFlyer: Very nice.:thumbsup: What type of turn-outs are you using? AFAIK>The new remakes(SHS) from MTH are still not available.
I have been waiting for a while to expand my layout; but need these turn-outs. Thanks-Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The turnouts are handlaid using jigs from FasTracK. There are #4, 5, 6 & 8's.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Your layout is fantastic! Please keep posting photos.:appl:


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice layout. Lots of skill and dedication to detail were put into it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't model on S gauge but have to say that's a very impressive layout. Full respect.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeepers, it get better looking every time you post!!!! Truly museum quality....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I have been enjoying the opportunity to run the engines and cars I have been collecting. Having to re gauge all the Lionel Flyer freight and passenger car wheelsets has been a real time consumer. I do not understand why SHS/MTH and American Models wheel gauges are all perfect but not the Lionel (they are slightly narrow). Especially since the gauge on all the Lionel engine wheels sets are perfect. I have some scale wheeled engines from American Models and they also operate flawlessly through the turnouts so I guess the effort is worth it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. I have been enjoying the opportunity to run the engines and cars I have been collecting. Having to re gauge all the Lionel Flyer freight and passenger car wheelsets has been a real time consumer. I do not understand why SHS/MTH and American Models wheel gauges are all perfect but not the Lionel (they are slightly narrow). Especially since the gauge on all the Lionel engine wheels sets are perfect. I have some scale wheeled engines from American Models and they also operate flawlessly through the turnouts so I guess the effort is worth it.


Typical Lionel quality...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What is interesting is it appears to be an intentional design decision by Lionel to make the axles slightly short. They are all identical so it is not a manufacturing issue. I am referring to the newer trucks with the plastic axles, not the metal axles with the knurled ends. The older production with the metal axles do have some random production variation.


----------

